# startx, X, startkde video problem fatal errors(Solved Kinda)

## CaptainNewbie

I have tryed several different options on this forum that im gettting confused. Would like some help please.

Server ( Gentoo box ) I finially got kde loaded ( i think) trying to boot to a desktop. 

When i use "startx" it fatal erros 

1. VGA (0) : Driver can't support depth24

2. Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

When i do startkde

xsetroot:  unable to set display

xset: unable to set display

xset: unable to set display

xsetroot:  unable to set display

startkde: Starting up

startkde: running kpersonalizer

kwin: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

until i do a Ctrl + c

when i do a kdm

goes to a new prompt

when i do X

same as startx ( as above)

I have a ati Rage Pro215gp

This is on the server that im networked to so i have to 

copy to a note pad then type it here so bare with me.

lspci shows the vd card    ive loaded the xorg-x11 stuff

 read several pages and done several things . need a walk thru if possiable from someone.

Thanks

----------

## papal_authority

Lower your bit depth to 16.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Where and how???

Ok give me a sec!!

----------

## papal_authority

If you post the output of egrep -v -e "^#" /etc/X11/xorg.conf here, or at least your current Screen section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I can show you.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i tried nano -w /etc/x11/xorg.conf

that was a new file, nothing in it 

then i tried egrep -v -e "^#" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

no such file or dir

----------

## papal_authority

Oh that's odd. Ok we'll create a new one. As root, run /usr/bin/xorgconfig and answer the questions accordingly.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok remember im new 

 could please paste the WHOLE command, as i am learning these commands.

I tried the nano -w that was wrong i see now.

 Thank You

----------

## papal_authority

Just run this as root to get a new file created with some (hopefully) sane values:

```
/usr/bin/xorgconfig
```

That's the whole command.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

No luck   :Crying or Very sad: 

I ran that command several time before  just a different command

----------

## papal_authority

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> No luck  
> 
> I ran that command several time before  just a different command

 

What do you mean no luck? Is the command missing? Did it crash half way?

How about running this so we can see what's installed:

```
/usr/bin/X -version
```

----------

## papal_authority

Oh are you running this on a SPARC perhaps? I recognize that card name.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Nope its not a SPARC.

Let you know about the /usr/bin/X -version

in a sec

----------

## CaptainNewbie

X Windows System Version 7.1.1

release 12May 2006

X Protocol Version 11

Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## papal_authority

Sweet. Ok so now let's take a look in the /etc/X11 directory. What's in there?

```
ls -aFlq /etc/X11
```

NOTE: The X is capitalized and followed by two ones.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

I didnt know if you needed all the permissions are not so im trying to hurry for you 

./

../

._cfg0000_xorg.conf

Sessions/

chooser.sh*

startDM.sh*

xinit/

xorg.conf

xorg.conf.example

----------

## papal_authority

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> xinit/
> 
> xorg.conf             <-- there it is
> 
> xorg.conf.example

 

Well the file exists, so I'm not sure why you can't see the contents. Try a:

```
nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

I just want to see the "Screen" section and possibly the "Device" section.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Device

Identifier  "Standard VGA"

Driver "r128"

Video Ram 16384

Screen

Identifier "Screen1"

Device "** ATI Rage 128 based ( generic )

Monitor "My Monitor"

Default Depth 16

----------

## papal_authority

Delete your old screen section entirely and add the following code to the file:

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "My Card"

  Driver        "ati"

  VendorName    "ATI"

  BoardName     "3D Rage Pro 215GP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier    "Screen1"

  Device        "My Card"

  Monitor       "My Monitor"

  Default Depth 16

  Subsection    "Display"

    Depth       16

    Modes       "1024x768"

    ViewPort    0 0

  EndSubsection

EndSection
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Did all the changes.

it still has the 24 bit in there i also did a 

etc-update after i did the changes

 There still isisnt any change in the system.

Im bushed . i'll try again in the morning. thanks sooooo much.

Maybe we can get it tomorrow.

Thanks Again

----------

## papal_authority

Heh no problem  :Smile: 

I think the problem this time is that etc-update over wrote our changes, as I saw a ._cfg0000_xorg.conf file in your listing earlier.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Ok is there anyone to help today?

I cjhanged the Video card to a radeon 

and i STILL cant get it to work. It 

must be in the driver???

How can i emerge a ATI driver that will work??

Please Im at my wits end!

----------

## Alchera

Gentoo Linux ATI FAQ

HOWTO ATI drivers

Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide

The X Server Configuration HOWTO

Hopefully the above links will help.  :Smile: 

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i have tried seversl things . I MUST be missing something.

Take a look at this and see if there is something here that is asque.

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-80

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option     "AGPFastWrite" "1"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "dri"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

# Section "Module"

# Load "dri"

# Load "glx"

# End Section
```

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="php5 apache2 cli opengl sdk kde qt3 qt4 hal arts X kde" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

----------

## papal_authority

First, I'd change your "DefaultDepth 24" line to "DefaultDepth 16" to be safe. That was the error in your first post. Have you tried changing the driver from "radeon" to "ati" and then "r128" in the Driver line in ATI Device section? If not, do that. If it still won't start, what is the exact error message it gives you now?

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i tried all the changes. Hers what i get:

start  " X "

Takes me to a screen that is fuzzy and i have the mouse 

X in the center , then i can change the resolution ( ctrl+alt + + )

I have three screens

" startx "   flashes then comes back to the prompt with no errors

" startkde "

xsetroot: unable to set display

xset: unable to set display

xset: unable to set display

xsetroot: unable to set display

startkde: Starting up

startkde: running kpersonalizer

kwin: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server

until i do a Ctrl + c 

" kdm "

goes to a new prompt 

 The only good thing is now when i do X it does go to a different screen!!!

Progress?????

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.binarycompass.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="php5 apache2 cli opengl sdk kde qt3 qt4 hal arts X kde" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="r128"

```

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option     "AGPFastWrite" "1"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "r128"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

----------

## papal_authority

Sweet, that fuzzy screen with the mouse means that X is up and running. You'll want to create a file in your home directory called .xinitrc (note the leading dot) and put one line in it that says startkde. Then try starting X again. Note if you're running this as root, you'll want that file created in root's home directory (usually /root).

----------

## CaptainNewbie

lol

Well i did that and it takes me to the same fuzzy screen " X "

I made the new file and put it in the home dir like you said. 

Made sure about " . " also.

----------

## papal_authority

Ok so you are running startx as a user or root?

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Im doing everything right now as root

----------

## papal_authority

Ok, well let's remove all the files and directories from /root by running the following 2 commands:

```
rm -ir /root/.*

rm -ir /root/*
```

NOTE: You can answer "y" to each question after ensuring it's just a file in /root/, I just want to be extra safe when you're deleting stuff as root. 

Now if you run the following command, you should see no files or directories in /root/ besides "." and "..":

```
ls -aFlq /root/
```

If that's the case, then create that .xinitrc file again by running the following command:

```
echo startkde > /root/.xinitrc
```

Now try and start X by issuing:

```
startx
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Ok i looked at the startkde file " i havent a clue 

what im lookin at so im posting it, Maybe tthere

 is something in it thats not letting it start"

```
#!/bin/sh

#

#  DEFAULT KDE STARTUP SCRIPT ( KDE-3.5.2 )

#

# When the X server dies we get a HUP signal from xinit. We must ignore it

# because we still need to do some cleanup.

trap 'echo GOT SIGHUP' HUP

# Check if a KDE session already is running

if kcheckrunning >/dev/null 2>&1; then

   echo "KDE seems to be already running on this display."

   xmessage -geometry 500x100 "KDE seems to be already running on this display." > /dev/null 2>/dev/null

   exit 1

fi

# Gentoo part:

export PATH="/usr/kde/3.5/bin:${PATH}"

cd ${HOME}

if [ -L .kde -o ! -d .kde ]; then

   # handle ~/.kde* dirs - separate ones for separate KDEs

   rm -f .kde

   if [ ! -e .kde3.5 ]; then

      # migrate old config files

      if [ -e .kde3.4 ]; then

         cp -r .kde3.4 .kde3.5

      elif [ -e .kde3.3 ]; then

         cp -r .kde3.3 .kde3.5

      elif [ -e .kde3.2 ]; then

         cp -r .kde3.2 .kde3.5

      else

         mkdir .kde3.5

      fi

      cd .kde3.5

      for file in share/apps/kdevdocumentation/search/htdig.conf \

             share/apps/kalarmd/clients \

             share/config/kresources/calendar/stdrc \

             share/config/*rc; do

         if [ -e "${file}" ]; then

            sed -i -e "s:$HOME/\.kde3\.[234]:$HOME/\.kde3\.5:g" \

                   -e 's:$HOME/\.kde3\.[234]:$HOME/\.kde3\.5:g' \

                   -e 's:/usr/kde/3\.[234]/:/usr/kde/3\.5/:g' \

               "${file}"

         fi

      done

      cd ${HOME}

   fi

   ln -sf .kde3.5 .kde

fi

# Gentoo part ends

# Set the background to plain grey.

# The standard X background is nasty, causing moire effects and exploding

# people's heads. We use colours from the standard KDE palette for those with

# palettised displays.

if test -z "$XDM_MANAGED" || echo "$XDM_MANAGED" | grep ",auto" > /dev/null; then

  xsetroot -solid "#000000"

fi

# we have to unset this for Darwin since it will screw up KDE's dynamic-loading

unset DYLD_FORCE_FLAT_NAMESPACE

# in case we have been started with full pathname spec without being in PATH

bindir=`echo "$0" | sed -n 's,^\(/.*\)/[^/][^/]*$,\1,p'`

if [ -n "$bindir" ]; then

  case $PATH in

    $bindir|$bindir:*|*:$bindir|*:$bindir:*) ;;

    *) PATH=$bindir:$PATH; export PATH;;

  esac

fi

# Boot sequence:

#

# kdeinit is used to fork off processes which improves memory usage

# and startup time.

#

# * kdeinit starts the dcopserver and klauncher first.

# * Then kded is started. kded is responsible for keeping the sycoca

#   database up to date. When an up to date database is present it goes

#   into the background and the startup continues.

# * Then kdeinit starts kcminit. kcminit performs initialisation of

#   certain devices according to the user's settings

#

# * Then ksmserver is started which in turn starts

#   1) the window manager (kwin)

#   2) everything in $KDEDIR/share/autostart (kdesktop, kicker, etc.)

#   3) the rest of the session.

# The user's personal KDE directory is usually ~/.kde, but this setting

# may be overridden by setting KDEHOME.

kdehome=$HOME/.kde

test -n "$KDEHOME" && kdehome=`echo "$KDEHOME"|sed "s,^~/,$HOME/,"`

# see kstartupconfig source for usage

mkdir -m 700 -p $kdehome

mkdir -m 700 -p $kdehome/share

mkdir -m 700 -p $kdehome/share/config

cat >$kdehome/share/config/startupconfigkeys <<EOF

kcminputrc Mouse cursorTheme ''

kcminputrc Mouse cursorSize ''

kpersonalizerrc General FirstLogin true

ksplashrc KSplash Theme Default

kcmrandrrc Display ApplyOnStartup false

kcmrandrrc [Screen0]

kcmrandrrc [Screen1]

kcmrandrrc [Screen2]

kcmrandrrc [Screen3]

EOF

kstartupconfig

if test $? -ne 0; then

    xmessage -geometry 500x100 "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation."

fi

. $kdehome/share/config/startupconfig

# XCursor mouse theme needs to be applied here to work even for kded or ksmserver

if test -n "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursortheme" -o -n "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursorsize" ; then

    kapplymousetheme "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursortheme" "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursorsize"

    if test $? -eq 10; then

        export XCURSOR_THEME=default

    elif test -n "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursortheme"; then

        export XCURSOR_THEME="$kcminputrc_mouse_cursortheme"

    fi

    if test -n "$kcminputrc_mouse_cursorsize"; then

        export XCURSOR_SIZE="$kcminputrc_mouse_cursorsize"

    fi

fi

if test "$kcmrandrrc_display_applyonstartup" = "true"; then

    # 4 screens is hopefully enough

    for scrn in 0 1 2 3; do

        args=

        width="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_width" ; eval "width=$width"

        height="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_height" ; eval "height=$height"

        if test -n "${width}" -a -n "${height}"; then

            args="$args -s ${width}x${height}"

        fi

        refresh="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_refresh" ; eval "refresh=$refresh"

        if test -n "${refresh}"; then

            args="$args -r ${refresh}"

        fi

        rotation="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_rotation" ; eval "rotation=$rotation"

        if test -n "${rotation}"; then

            case "${rotation}" in

                0)

                    args="$args -o 0"

                    ;;

                90)

                    args="$args -o 1"

                    ;;

                180)

                    args="$args -o 2"

                    ;;

                270)

                    args="$args -o 3"

                    ;;

            esac

        fi

        reflectx="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_reflectx" ; eval "reflectx=$reflectx"

        if test "${refrectx}" = "true"; then

            args="$args -x"

        fi

        reflecty="\$kcmrandrrc_screen${scrn}_reflecty" ; eval "reflecty=$reflecty"

        if test "${refrecty}" = "true"; then

            args="$args -y"

        fi

        if test -n "$args"; then

            xrandr $args

        fi

    done

fi

# Source scripts found in <localprefix>/env/*.sh and <prefixes>/env/*.sh

# (where <localprefix> is $KDEHOME or ~/.kde, and <prefixes> is where KDE is installed)

#

# This is where you can define environment variables that will be available to

# all KDE programs, so this is where you can run agents using e.g. eval `ssh-agent`

# or eval `gpg-agent --daemon`.

# Note: if you do that, you should also put "ssh-agent -k" as a shutdown script

#

# (see end of this file).

# For anything else (that doesn't set env vars, or that needs a window manager),

# better use the Autostart folder.

exepath=`kde-config --path exe | tr : '\n'`

for prefix in `echo "$exepath" | sed -n -e 's,/bin[^/]*/,/env/,p'`; do

  for file in "$prefix"*.sh; do

    test -r "$file" && . "$file"

  done

done

# Activate the kde font directories.

#

# There are 4 directories that may be used for supplying fonts for KDE.

#

# There are two system directories. These belong to the administrator.

# There are two user directories, where the user may add her own fonts.

#

# The 'override' versions are for fonts that should come first in the list,

# i.e. if you have a font in your 'override' directory, it will be used in

# preference to any other.

#

# The preference order looks like this:

# user override, system override, X, user, system

#

# Where X is the original font database that was set up before this script

# runs.

usr_odir=$HOME/.fonts/kde-override

usr_fdir=$HOME/.fonts

# Add any user-installed font directories to the X font path

kde_fontpaths=$usr_fdir/fontpaths

do_usr_fdir=1

do_usr_odir=1

if test -r "$kde_fontpaths" ; then

    savifs=$IFS

    IFS="

"

    for fpath in `grep -v '^[    ]*#' < "$kde_fontpaths"` ; do

        rfpath=`echo $fpath | sed "s:^~:$HOME:g"`

        if test -s "$rfpath"/fonts.dir; then

            xset fp+ "$rfpath"

            if test "$rfpath" = "$usr_fdir"; then

                do_usr_fdir=0

            fi

            if test "$rfpath" = "$usr_odir"; then

                do_usr_odir=0

            fi

        fi

    done

    IFS=$savifs

fi

if test -n "$KDEDIRS"; then

  kdedirs_first=`echo "$KDEDIRS"|sed -e 's/:.*//'`

  sys_odir=$kdedirs_first/share/fonts/override

  sys_fdir=$kdedirs_first/share/fonts

else

  sys_odir=$KDEDIR/share/fonts/override

  sys_fdir=$KDEDIR/share/fonts

fi

# We run mkfontdir on the user's font dirs (if we have permission) to pick

# up any new fonts they may have installed. If mkfontdir fails, we still

# add the user's dirs to the font path, as they might simply have been made

# read-only by the administrator, for whatever reason.

# Only do usr_fdir and usr_odir if they are *not* listed in fontpaths

test -d "$sys_odir" && xset +fp "$sys_odir"

test $do_usr_odir -eq 1 && test -d "$usr_odir" && (mkfontdir "$usr_odir" ; xset +fp "$usr_odir")

test $do_usr_fdir -eq 1 && test -d "$usr_fdir" && (mkfontdir "$usr_fdir" ; xset fp+ "$usr_fdir")

test -d "$sys_fdir" && xset fp+ "$sys_fdir"

# Ask X11 to rebuild its font list.

xset fp rehash

# Set a left cursor instead of the standard X11 "X" cursor, since I've heard

# from some users that they're confused and don't know what to do. This is

# especially necessary on slow machines, where starting KDE takes one or two

# minutes until anything appears on the screen.

#

# If the user has overwritten fonts, the cursor font may be different now

# so don't move this up.

#

xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr

# Get Ghostscript to look into user's KDE fonts dir for additional Fontmap

if test -n "$GS_LIB" ; then

    GS_LIB=$usr_fdir:$GS_LIB

    export GS_LIB

else

    GS_LIB=$usr_fdir

    export GS_LIB

fi

# Link "tmp" resource to directory in /tmp

# Creates a directory /tmp/kde-$USER and links $KDEHOME/tmp-$HOSTNAME to it.

lnusertemp tmp >/dev/null

# Link "socket" resource to directory in /tmp

# Creates a directory /tmp/ksocket-$USER and links $KDEHOME/socket-$HOSTNAME to it.

lnusertemp socket >/dev/null

# Link "cache" resource to directory in /var/tmp

# Creates a directory /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER and links $KDEHOME/cache-$HOSTNAME to it.

lnusertemp cache >/dev/null

# In case of dcop sockets left by a previous session, cleanup

dcopserver_shutdown

echo 'startkde: Starting up...'  1>&2

# run KPersonalizer before the session, if this is the first login

if test "$kpersonalizerrc_general_firstlogin" = "true"; then

    # start only dcopserver, don't start whole kdeinit (takes too long)

    echo 'startkde: Running kpersonalizer...'  1>&2

    dcopserver

    kwin --lock &

    kpersonalizer --before-session

    # handle kpersonalizer restarts (language change)

    while test $? -eq 1; do

        kpersonalizer --r --before-session

    done

    dcopquit kwin

    dcopserver_shutdown --wait

fi

# the splashscreen and progress indicator

case "$ksplashrc_ksplash_theme" in 

  None)

     ;; # nothing

  Simple)

     ksplashsimple 

     ;;

  *)

     ksplash --nodcop

     ;;

esac

# certain features such as Konqueror preloading work only with full KDE running

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

export KDE_FULL_SESSION

# We set LD_BIND_NOW to increase the efficiency of kdeinit.

# kdeinit unsets this variable before loading applications.

LD_BIND_NOW=true kdeinit +kcminit

if test $? -ne 0; then

  # Startup error

  echo 'startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.'  1>&2

  xmessage -geometry 500x100 "Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation."

fi

# If the session should be locked from the start (locked autologin),

# lock now and do the rest of the KDE startup underneath the locker.

if test -n "$DESKTOP_LOCKED"; then

  unset DESKTOP_LOCKED # Won't need it any more

  kwrapper kdesktop_lock --forcelock &

  # Give it some time for starting up. This is somewhat unclean; some

  # notification would be better.

  sleep 1

fi

# finally, give the session control to the session manager

# if the KDEWM environment variable has been set, then it will be used as KDE's

# window manager instead of kwin.

# if KDEWM is not set, ksmserver will ensure kwin is started.

# kwrapper is used to reduce startup time and memory usage

# kwrapper does not return usefull error codes such as the exit code of ksmserver.

# We only check for 255 which means that the ksmserver process could not be 

# started, any problems thereafter, e.g. ksmserver failing to initialize, 

# will remain undetected.

test -n "$KDEWM" && KDEWM="--windowmanager $KDEWM"

kwrapper ksmserver $KDEWM 

if test $? -eq 255; then

  # Startup error

  echo 'startkde: Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation.'  1>&2

  xmessage -geometry 500x100 "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation."

fi

# wait if there's any crashhandler shown

while dcop | grep -q ^drkonqi- ; do

    sleep 5

done

echo 'startkde: Shutting down...'  1>&2

# Clean up

kdeinit_shutdown

dcopserver_shutdown --wait

artsshell -q terminate

echo 'startkde: Running shutdown scripts...'  1>&2

# Run scripts found in $KDEDIRS/shutdown

for prefix in `echo "$exepath" | sed -n -e 's,/bin[^/]*/,/shutdown/,p'`; do

  for file in `ls "$prefix" 2> /dev/null | egrep -v '(~|\.bak)$'`; do

    test -x "$prefix$file" && "$prefix$file"

  done

done

echo 'startkde: Done.'  1>&2
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Ok there are all kinds of stuff in there and some 

are dir and wants to know if i want to desend???

Delete only files?? What about dir??

```
NOTE: You can answer "y" to each question after ensuring it's just a file in /root/, I just want to be extra safe when you're deleting stuff as root.

Now if you run the following command, you should see no files or directories in /root/ besides "." and "..": 
```

----------

## papal_authority

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> Ok there are all kinds of stuff in there and some 
> 
> are dir and wants to know if i want to desend???
> 
> Delete only files?? What about dir??
> ...

 

Yes, delete all the subdirectories in /root/.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

symbolic links also?? Im just trying to 

make sure i dont want to mess up !

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Fatal serve error: no screens found

EE: Problem parsing the config file

EE: Error parsing the config file

----------

## papal_authority

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> Fatal serve error: no screens found
> 
> EE: Problem parsing the config file
> 
> EE: Error parsing the config file

 

Ok, I'll check your xorg.conf file. It's still the same as the one you posted earlier right?

----------

## papal_authority

If it is, I've figured at least part of the problem out. You need to change this line:

```
    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"
```

to read this:

```
    Identifier  "My Card"
```

and then edit the line that currently reads:

```
    Device      "r128"
```

to read this:

```
    Device      "My Card"
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

Change that in the  " make.conf"   file??

----------

## papal_authority

 *CaptainNewbie wrote:*   

> Change that in the  " make.conf"   file??

 

Nope, in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok here is the updated version of the part we are workin on ...i think ....lol

```
 **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "My Card"

    VendorName   "r128"

    BoardName   "3D Rage Pro 215gp"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Card"

    Driver      "r128"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth      16                        

        Modes        "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes        "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes        "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

O by the way THANKS ALLOT for taking the time to help!

----------

## CaptainNewbie

ok i tried X and all the others again.

I emerged xfce adn just for grins i tried it 

 It opened. now trying to get the web browzer to work.

Something must be wrong with KDE??

----------

## papal_authority

Ok so to recap: X finally works, XFce also works, but KDE doesn't? 

I haven't used KDE in years, but it used to be real bitchy about your network being accurate. I'd look at the files /etc/hosts and /etc/conf.d/net. If your browser isn't working, this a good indication that this is indeed the current problem. The first line in /etc/hosts should always have the loopback defined (i.e. a line like this):

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

----------

## CaptainNewbie

YES i have a desktop now!!!!!!

I emerged Mozilla so im on line also!

 But to no availe KDE still wont boot

----------

